# G'day, hello, hi, etc.



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh okay, thanks for tellin us 



Lykos said:


> *Umm, I meant the creatures Werewolves and Zombies, and Vampires. *


Eh? If this was directed at me, then so was I.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I was referring to the INFP that I want to keep.*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings VietRebel! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a good time with us.:laughing:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

VietRebel said:


> I don't know where it is, they've toured in Melb, Bris and Syd around the time you've mentioned so quite possibly you are correct.


Yeah. I rock


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> Yeah. I rock


Your ENTPness is showing again. I guess it's just too big for you to hide, eh?


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

my ENTPness is 16cm long


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Mel. Welcome.

I know Eisley. They were featured on purevolume.com's home page. I think I favorited them.


----------

